# NorthRidge Kidding Thread



## NorthRidge Farms (Jun 30, 2020)

I've been up all night updating my website for my goats, and still can't seem to sleep, so here's my 2022 kidding thread!
Last season went by pretty fast and we're already six weeks away from our first kidding of the year 
Most of the does that are kidding will be first fresheners and some will be my first homebred goats to freshen, so I'm very excited for this particular kidding!

First up will be Rouge Noir, she'll be due February the 22nd and this will be her first freshening.
She's my favorite to look at in the barn currently, I just love how this lady is maturing 💕 I just hope she doesn't have an army in there, Poor girl is so big. But i'm excited to see that udder develop.























Next up is a doe that i don't actually have yet, but i'm hoping to have her by this weekend.
GardenViewFarm F Morganite 2*M, bred to Old Mountain Farm JustPlainJoe +*B and due March the 7th. Definitely plan to retain any doelings from her.









Third in line is Muumuu, she's a smaller framed doe but she's wide through and through. This will also be her first time freshening, due on february 10th. It's gonna be hard to resist retaining any does she has 🤧























Fourth will be my very first homebred and sweetest doe, Claire  I can't tell you how excited I am to see claire babies. This girl took FOREVER to grow! Never had any health problems or deficiencies, just took her sweet time growing. So this year she'll be two and a half when she kids as an ff, Due March the 16th. Had to bribe her with the bottle for her to stand pretty for me.
























And last for march babies is Elara, I lost her sister last year who threw me the most correct doeling I've kept. So I'm hoping since they were both very similar in confirmation that she'll throw something similar. She's due March the third and is also a first freshener.


----------



## NorthRidge Farms (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Beautiful goats! I'll be kidding about the same time as you this year!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice goats.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

All of your girls are LOVELY!! 😍 Can't wait to see their kids! Do you have any pictures of the bucks these girls are bred to? Also, I'd love a link to your website, if you don't mind sharing it that is. 🥰


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

It's going to be REALY hard not to keep ALL the doelings!!! Best wishes for smooth kiddings.


----------



## NorthRidge Farms (Jun 30, 2020)

Rancho Draco said:


> Beautiful goats! I'll be kidding about the same time as you this year!


Thank you! That will be exciting 😁 Do you have a kidding thread i can stalk?




goatblessings said:


> It's going to be REALY hard not to keep ALL the doelings!!! Best wishes for smooth kiddings.


I know, I keep telling myself I can only retain 2 but once they hit the ground i'm sure i'll go over my limit 😖



Dandy Hill Farm said:


> All of your girls are LOVELY!! 😍 Can't wait to see their kids! Do you have any pictures of the bucks these girls are bred to? Also, I'd love a link to your website, if you don't mind sharing it that is. 🥰


Thank you!! I'm extra giddy when i have does freshening for the first time, they're always my favorites to watch develop 💕 I totally forgot about the bucks, i passed out as soon as i posted the does, So thank you for reminding me 😊 It's still in the making but you can check out my website at NORTHRIDGE FARMS


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

I do! 








Rancho Draco's 2022 Kidding Thread


Well it's about time I made one of these! My 3 girls are all due in February. Some of them cooperated more than others for pictures. I waited until right before feeding time so this is about as flat as they will get. Please excuse the deficient coats, we're working on it. First up is Red. She...




www.thegoatspot.net


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

NorthRidge Farms said:


> Thank you!! I'm extra giddy when i have does freshening for the first time, they're always my favorites to watch develop 💕 I totally forgot about the bucks, i passed out as soon as i posted the does, So thank you for reminding me 😊 It's still in the making but you can check out my website at NORTHRIDGE FARMS


You're welcome! Oh yes, FFs are always so fun to watch grow, develop, and turn into (hopefully) wonderful, caring mothers. And of course you just can't beat their lil FF udders! 🥰 Your website looks AMAZING! It's so clean and professional looking! The pictures are so beautiful and amazing as well! Can't wait to see what it looks like once you're finished! 💕


----------



## NorthRidge Farms (Jun 30, 2020)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> You're welcome! Oh yes, FFs are always so fun to watch grow, develop, and turn into (hopefully) wonderful, caring mothers. And of course you just can't beat their lil FF udders! 🥰 Your website looks AMAZING! It's so clean and professional looking! The pictures are so beautiful and amazing as well! Can't wait to see what it looks like once you're finished! 💕


I really appreciate the feedback! I was lacking the motivation to work on it, especially for mobile devices, but I'm happy to hear you like it! 😊


Most of my does are bred to cappuccino, I've been hoarding his daughters since he always throws me stunning kids. But I think this will be the last time using him as much, I kept his half-brother in hopes to do some line breeding on some of his daughters. He comes from my favorite doe Demi and since she's on her eighth freshening I just had to keep him.
Hoping for one more kidding from her but I'll be happy with what I got if she's not in condition to breed again.


Hollands Haven Cappuccino , He is bred to Claire, Muumuu, and Elara.








Aaand his half brother, Pumpkin, just because I had to show him off 😁
He was retained from last kidding season









Their dam, Demi. Looking good for a 9 year old if i do say so myself 🥰










And our second Buck,
Straightway Farm SF Golden Boy
We used him on two does so far, Noir and Pineapple, Which I also forgot to post  Pineapple won't be due until May 19th since I had to re-breed her.









And Pineapple herself 😊 She is also a FF and homebred,
She'll be my first Demi daughter to freshen!


----------



## NorthRidge Farms (Jun 30, 2020)

Rancho Draco said:


> I do!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love watching other people's kidding threads while i wait for my own to pass time. You have some lovely girls! If i were to ever add more goats it would probably be mini nubians, I love their floppy ears and cute faces 🥰


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

NorthRidge Farms said:


> I love watching other people's kidding threads while i wait for my own to pass time. You have some lovely girls! If i were to ever add more goats it would probably be mini nubians, I love their floppy ears and cute faces 🥰


I also love watching the kidding threads! I'm not sure if mine will do you any good though being that they are going the same time as yours! My girls are actually Kinders which are similar to the mini Nubians.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Very pretty does! I really like the girl your getting this weekend. Nice buck. Its going to be fun to see how many & what colors you get! Good luck!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

What a gorgeous herd! Excited to see all your kiddos! Happy kiddings!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Such handsome boys!! 😍 Miss Pineapple is way too adorable (and correct)! 🤩 My girl, Tilly is due two days before her. If you need another kidding thread to stalk, here's mine: Dandy Hill Farm's 2022 Kidding Thread Just know, it'll be a bit before I have any kids though! My first doe isn't due until April 28th. 🙃


----------



## NorthRidge Farms (Jun 30, 2020)

Rancho Draco said:


> I also love watching the kidding threads! I'm not sure if mine will do you any good though being that they are going the same time as yours! My girls are actually Kinders which are similar to the mini Nubians.


Oh, I never would have guessed! I don't know much about kinders other than them being a dual-type breed. I still enjoy reading about everyone's own experiences! From planning who's going in with who to kids on the ground 😊 It keeps me sane while waiting for my own to pop 



Moers kiko boars said:


> Very pretty does! I really like the girl your getting this weekend. Nice buck. Its going to be fun to see how many & what colors you get! Good luck!


Thanks! I love the goats on both sides of her dam and sire's, especially the sire. And when I saw that she was bred to joe I had to get her. Rouge Noir is actually sired by him so I'm especially looking forward to seeing her freshen.



Goatastic43 said:


> What a gorgeous herd! Excited to see all your kiddos! Happy kiddings!


Thank you!! 😁



Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Such handsome boys!! 😍 Miss Pineapple is way too adorable (and correct)! 🤩 My girl, Tilly is due two days before her. If you need another kidding thread to stalk, here's mine: Dandy Hill Farm's 2022 Kidding Thread Just know, it'll be a bit before I have any kids though! My first doe isn't due until April 28th. 🙃


That'll be fun to see who releases their kids first! My eyes are on dottie, she's gonna be such a pretty little FF! I'm a sucker for patterns with excessive white, so I wouldn't hate it if Pineapple threw me a doe copy of herself for me to keep 😌I really love the udders behind this girl, I'm hoping she'll help improve rear udder arch/height and teat placement in our herd 💕 
From left to right is her dam's udder, sire's dam, and sire's sire's dam 😊


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

NorthRidge Farms said:


> That'll be fun to see who releases their kids first! My eyes are on dottie, she's gonna be such a pretty little FF! I'm a sucker for patterns with excessive white, so I wouldn't hate it if Pineapple threw me a doe copy of herself for me to keep 😌I really love the udders behind this girl, I'm hoping she'll help improve rear udder arch/height and teat placement in our herd 💕
> From left to right is her dam's udder, sire's dam, and sire's sire's dam 😊


Yes, it will be fun to see who kids first!! Thank you! Dottie definitely is my favorite (shh, don't tell the other goats 🤭) and I can't wait until she freshens!! If you'd like to see the udders behind her, I posted them on page 6 of my thread. Dottie and Sugar (her dam) could be registered, but Sugar's sire is Woodbridge Farm Sir Charles (the buck who's sire is unknown). I knew that when buying them and didn't care that their weren't registered at the time, but now I really hope the whole DNA fiasco can be sorted out soon so their papers can be valid again. Who knows if that will ever happen though. 🙃

What beautiful udders! 🤩


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

You have absolutely lovely goats! It's going to be so exciting to see what you get! I must say I always think of your buck, Cappuccino when I think of ideal body length and rump conformation.😍


----------



## NorthRidge Farms (Jun 30, 2020)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Yes, it will be fun to see who kids first!! Thank you! Dottie definitely is my favorite (shh, don't tell the other goats 🤭) and I can't wait until she freshens!! If you'd like to see the udders behind her, I posted them on page 6 of my thread. Dottie and Sugar (her dam) could be registered, but Sugar's sire is Woodbridge Farm Sir Charles (the buck who's sire is unknown). I knew that when buying them and didn't care that their weren't registered at the time, but now I really hope the whole DNA fiasco can be sorted out soon so their papers can be valid again. Who knows if that will ever happen though. 🙃
> 
> What beautiful udders! 🤩


Thank you! Dotties’ got some really nice goats behind her ❤ it’s been a frustrating year for Adga members for sure, I still have incorrect registrations that need correcting back from April before I can register their littermate I’m waiting on 🙄 doesn’t help that you still can’t get on the phone with them.
I might even consider switching over to AGS If it’s just as messy by the end of the year 😕




MellonFriend said:


> You have absolutely lovely goats! It's going to be so exciting to see what you get! I must say I always think of your buck, Cappuccino when I think of ideal body length and rump conformation.😍


He is quite the looker 🥰 I’ve been hoarding most of his daughters, I really like length and levelness in my herd and he’s been a great help improving that so far. He’s also thrown wonderfully high escutcheons on all his daughters, here are two of the oldest I retained at the beginning of last year 😍 can’t wait to see his daughters freshen.













I plan to breed 4 of them this year and get them all on milk tests in hopes of earning his +B for next year 🙂


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

Your goats are absolutely gorgeous! I can’t wait to see all the beautiful babies you’ll have 🥰


----------



## NorthRidge Farms (Jun 30, 2020)

A little update on how everyone and the preggos are doing  The weather has nothing but single digits and wind 🥶 So everyone gets fresh deep bedding!
So far everyone seems to be doing alright despite some shivers. Claire, Muumuu, and Noir are all looking amazing!🥰 Their little ff udders are starting to come in more, Only 37 days left for our first kids of 2022! I can't wait to see them all freshen 😊


----------



## NorthRidge Farms (Jun 30, 2020)

The girls and their tiny udders 💕

Noir -Due Feb 22

















Claire -Due March 13th

















Muumuu -Due March 10th


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ohhh what pretty little ladies💝 and their little udders! They all look healthy & happy! Good Job!🤩


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Exciting! I love watching FF udders come in


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Your herd is absolutely gorgeous!! Can’t wait for all the kid pictures!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Your does, their udders, and your barn are all BEAUTIFUL!! Can't wait to see the adorable kids you'll have soon! I'm also looking forward to see what everyones' udder will look like after they freshen! 🤩💕


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All are so pretty, can’t wait to see their babies.


----------



## NorthRidge Farms (Jun 30, 2020)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Ohhh what pretty little ladies💝 and their little udders! They all look healthy & happy! Good Job!🤩


Thanks! This weather has been awful! Just got dump with two feet of snow  The girls got some christmas trees to keep them busy while we're snowed in!




Rancho Draco said:


> Exciting! I love watching FF udders come in


They're always my favorite to watch come kidding season 🥰



Goatastic43 said:


> Your herd is absolutely gorgeous!! Can’t wait for all the kid pictures!


Thank you! 😁I can't wait to have little babies jumping around the barn again 😊 Definitely will have lots of kid pictures to come! 😉



Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Your does, their udders, and your barn are all BEAUTIFUL!! Can't wait to see the adorable kids you'll have soon! I'm also looking forward to see what everyones' udder will look like after they freshen! 🤩💕


Thank you kindly 😊Muumuu's udder has really been catching my eye lately, i love how wrinkly her udder is 💕



toth boer goats said:


> All are so pretty, can’t wait to see their babies.


Thank you!! 😊


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You bet.


----------



## NorthRidge Farms (Jun 30, 2020)

Well I wasn't able to pick up the new doe this weekend but I'm glad I didn't! The breeder had another doe that I just love the confirmation on! I think she'll be a much better addition to our herd 😊 She is polled and bred to an AMAZING buck with genetics I've dreamed of working with. Introducing Gardenviewfarm F Apple pie. She's a smaller correct doe with lovely udder attachments on both sides 💕 She is bred to Better Wayz Champ Carabear *B. His dam is SG Better Wayz Carabear 2*M EEEE91 and his sire is SG Old Mountian farm Elton Jay ++*B Elite! 😁I can't wait to see this girl in person, I'm tempted to keep a buck kid from her if she gives me one but i want to see what her second freshening udder looks like before I make any decisions yet.. But besides that! Here's a picture of her from the breeder 🥰


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girl!


----------



## NorthRidge Farms (Jun 30, 2020)

Thank you!! I'm very excited to be adding her to my herd 🥰


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Wow!! She is lovely and what an awesome pedigree!! It sounds and looks like she will be a GREAT new addition to your herd! Congrats! 🤩🥳


----------



## NorthRidge Farms (Jun 30, 2020)

Ok, i'm going to need some second thoughts here! This morning while out feeding the does I noticed Rouge was acting a bit more clingy and louder than she usually acts. She doesn't look dropped at all, no discharge, her udder feels heavier but doesn't look much bigger, and she's eating like a pig. But her tail is squishy and I can't seem to find her ligaments! Her behavior is telling me she's ready to have babies now but she isn't due for another 16 days  Just in case I put together a kidding basket with everything i'll need and have her separated for the time being since i won't be home until later. What do you guys think? I'm really hoping I just couldn't find her ligaments and she's complaining about being pregnant, but i dont know.. I'm pretty sure I got the due date right but there could be a small chance she was bred earlier.

This was her two days ago and the one after is from now. What do you think? It's definitely fuller but not that tight and shinny ready-to-go udder.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Are you sure of her due date?


----------



## NorthRidge Farms (Jun 30, 2020)

I know i brought the buck over to have him on a greener pasture on the 17th because i have pictures of him that day. If he somehow got to her or she got to him on that day her earliest due date would be the 9th instead of the 23rd. But i never saw her in his pasture and he never got out of his, and i know she was in heat and bred on the 31st. I'll be home around 5 to check on her and further assess her


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Could just be very uncomfortable.


----------



## NorthRidge Farms (Jun 30, 2020)

That's what i'm thinking, but i'm gonna keep her separated while I'm gone if there's even the smallest chance of her actually being in labor. I couldn't feel her ligaments at all


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Absolutely.


----------



## NorthRidge Farms (Jun 30, 2020)

Something's definitely up. Udder looks fuller and she seems a lot more uncomfortable than she was in the morning. It looks like she's been nesting too. 

It's supposed to get into the teens tonight so she's gonna stay in the kidding stall, looks like i'm gonna be up for a while 😪


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Happy kidding!


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Beautiful goats. Looks like kidding season is starting early, good luck


----------



## NorthRidge Farms (Jun 30, 2020)

Two healthy kids and momma! ❤

She was the most quiet goat i've had during labor despite her loud personality, I’m shocked! I thought for sure it was just a false alarm and left her at around 3 in the morningafter a whole bunch of nothing. Woke up at 7:30 to see two little kids all cleaned and sitting with mama. They don’t look premature at all so I must’ve gotten the date right. But anyway, here are the two new little stinkers!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Cuties!


----------



## NorthRidge Farms (Jun 30, 2020)

Thank you! 

The little gold doe looks just like her dad Golden Boy 💕 blue eyes and all! I'm thinking about calling her either golden girl or Betty White  The chunky buckskin is of course a buck. Not sure of a name for him. Would love some suggestions!


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

So cute  love that cat in there it looks so proud!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Congrats! They are so cute! They look healthy! Good job mama!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Such cute kids!  Betty White for the girl would be hilarious!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Don’t forget to add them to the 2022 kidding tally!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Congratulations!! Those are some adorable kids! I love the pictures with the kitty and pup. 💕 

I like the name Golden Girl for the doeling since she's her daddy's mini me. 🖤 Maybe the boy should be named Gone Broke or something along that line since he isn't (as) golden in color? 😅


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

How's everyone doing?


----------



## McCarthyFarms (Apr 24, 2020)

So cute!! Congratulations. Betty White is a great name!!!


----------



## NorthRidge Farms (Jun 30, 2020)

Sorry for the lack of updates, it's been a crazy month for us but things have finally calmed down!
Since my last post, we've been preparing for our dexter/jersey heifer to calf, and when she finally did she had a little girl DOA  so we spent the entire day searching for a young enough calf that we could hopefully graft onto her. At the end of the day and after hours of calling and reaching out to every dairy farm around us we eventually found two little twins that lost their mom during birth. Despite a few kicks here and there we managed to convince mama that she totally had twins, and all three are doing great together 🖤
















on a sadder note, during one of the coldest nights of this month, we lost our beloved buck Cappuccino. With the weather jumping between 50s and negative temps throughout the week, our vet suspected it was pneumonia. Cappy was one of my first and favorite bucks, he threw some amazing and beautiful kids and i am so happy to have 5 of his daughters. But i was still down a buck and lost one of my most consistant producing bucks. I have two does due to kid in march that were bred to Cappy, so any doelings we get are staying. I was also able to get in contact with a breeder who bought a really nice doe bred to cappuccino before his breeder sold him to me. She's actually moving and getting rid of most of her goats so i of course snatched up the buck she kept out of cappy and a few others i'll get to posting in a minute 
As much as it is heartbreaking to lose such a great buck, I will say that i'm excited to start breeding again in march with the new additions.

With that being said, back to regular updates 

Claire and Muumuu are definitely getting close to kidding, Their udders have been filling out nicely all month. I love getting to see the development in these girls! here are some pictures that show the difference after waiting a month, Poor claire is waddling all over the place and still has three weeks to go! She isn't very wide but her belly looks like it's about to drag on the floor. I want to say she has triplets in there, but she's just so small! Her dam surprised us with triplets for her first time even though she looked like she was carrying a single, so triplets aren't totally impossible for her.. Muumuu's the opposite. she's wider but with how her udder's developing i'm thinking twins for her


















And just because i'm sooo impressed with this FF. Here's Noir two weeks before kidding and three weeks fresh with an 8 hour fill, just look at those teats and udder height 
not too bad if I say so myself 😁


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Sorry for your losses. Glad the twins were accepted.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Beautiful does! Sorry about the calf


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

I’m sorry about the calf and your buck. The girls are looking great!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Awe, I'm very sorry you lost Cappuccino and the calf. Glad to hear you were able to successfully graft the two calves onto your cow. ❤ I can't wait to see all of your girls' kids!! And my goodness, Nori's FF udder is amazing!! 😍 If only you were a couple hours closer....I'd definitely buy a few goats from you.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Sorry you lost Cappuccino and the little calf.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sorry for the loss.


----------



## NorthRidge Farms (Jun 30, 2020)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Sorry for your losses. Glad the twins were accepted.


Thank you, milking a wild cow with no stand definitely wasn’t our plan. So she gets extra treats for cooperating 😋



Rancho Draco said:


> Beautiful does! Sorry about the calf


Thank you ❤



Goatastic43 said:


> I’m sorry about the calf and your buck. The girls are looking great!


Thanks! 😁



Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Awe, I'm very sorry you lost Cappuccino and the calf. Glad to hear you were able to successfully graft the two calves onto your cow. ❤ I can't wait to see all of your girls' kids!! And my goodness, Nori's FF udder is amazing!! 😍 If only you were a couple hours closer....I'd definitely buy a few goats from you.


Thank you! These winters are getting more and more brutal 😣 We actually got our buck golden boy from nw Ohio, It’s definitely a long drive especially if it’s just you driving 😮‍💨 if you’re ever in the area I’m sure I’ll have a couple goats for you 😁 there’s a lot of great breeders over here.


----------



## NorthRidge Farms (Jun 30, 2020)

Muumuu has been moved into the kidding pen! No ligaments to be found, udder is definitely bigger than yesterday and she’s been nesting all morning 😁


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Happy kidding!


----------



## NorthRidge Farms (Jun 30, 2020)

Three boys! 🙄 Two tinies and a gigantic. I’m worried for the smaller ones, they don’t seem to be strong enough to get up and it’s been about 10 min :/ Should I go ahead and bring them in to get some colostrum in them ? The biggest one was up in seconds looking for the teat


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Congratulations! Sorry you didn't get a girl. Have they nursed yet?


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Get the littles inside and let them get some colostrom in. Did mom clean them properly?


----------



## NorthRidge Farms (Jun 30, 2020)

Momma cleaned them up and then we brought the two smallest ones in, the big one is doing great but the two won’t nurse from mom or bottle yet 🙁 they’re vocal but no sucking reflex and still can’t get up. Any advice before we take them to the vet to get tube fed?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Give injectable B Complex orally and selenium along with colostrum.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats.


----------



## NorthRidge Farms (Jun 30, 2020)

Well, unfortunately we lost one of the two littlest ones 🙁 his brother is staying in the house as a bottle baby since he’s still too small to stay out with his brother and momma. I’m currently outside with Claire keeping
an eye on her, I couldn’t really feel her ligaments and her udder was HUGE this morning so it looks like we're getting more early babies 😁


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Aw I’m so sorry about the little ones.  I hope Claire has an easy time!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

So sorry to hear you lost the two little boys. I hope Claire has a smooth delivery to healthy kids!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so very sorry.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

How's everyone doing?


----------

